# magic mushrooms cured me



## schizoidman (Mar 8, 2010)

Around this time last year I took magic mushrooms for the first time. Since then I have had DP episodes far more infrequently than they were when i first started getting them - not to mention it also helped my depression.

Fast forward to a week ago when I took shrooms again and roamed a hillside valley with a good friend, I have not since had any DP/DR or depression and have a greatly clarified perspective on where I am in my life. The trip itself was also probably the best day of my life.

Never doubt the power of psychedelics!

I would HIGHLY recommend this to have tried everything and have thus been without any success.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I see what you did there


----------



## resonantblue (Mar 15, 2011)

why is it that psychedelics are the "cure" for some and the "cause" for others. strange, no?


----------



## chunks (Apr 6, 2011)

is getting over dp just getting luicky?


----------



## Alterbridger (Mar 29, 2018)

schizoidman said:


> Around this time last year I took magic mushrooms for the first time. Since then I have had DP episodes far more infrequently than they were when i first started getting them - not to mention it also helped my depression.
> 
> Fast forward to a week ago when I took shrooms again and roamed a hillside valley with a good friend, I have not since had any DP/DR or depression and have a greatly clarified perspective on where I am in my life. The trip itself was also probably the best day of my life.
> 
> ...


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

No disrespect intended, but I don't believe in magic. I don't believe magic is a proper explanation for the effects of mind altering substances.

No matter how high the recommendation, I don't believe I could act on the advice of someone using the pseudonym "schizoidman".


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

forestx5 said:


> No disrespect intended, but I don't believe in magic. I don't believe magic is a proper explanation for the effects of mind altering substances.
> 
> No matter how high the recommendation, I don't believe I could act on the advice of someone using the pseudonym "schizoidman".


You serious? You know that's just a nickname for psychadelic mushrooms right?


----------

